# New job interview/tasting, maybe need advice.



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Well after 10 years I lost my job due to my high expense, they got someone half my age and for half the pay, seems to be the new trend.
Anyway I interviewed for a new position last week, and now have a follow up interview to do a tasting of 3 plated desserts and a 3 tier wedding cake. I have about 8-10 hours to do all this from the get go. The desserts on the menu now are very nice and VERY intricate about 6-7 components each. I am having doubts I can get all this done in time. I have about 8-10 hours to prep Monday and 1 hour to finish up and present the dishes Tuesday. Do you think this is a realistic time frame? I hope I can do it as the job pays $$$ also the position would be for exec pastry chef for the flagship restaurat as well as 6 other restaurants (R&D menu development etc.) I don't want to blow it.
Especially in a new strange kitchen I would really be slowed down. I would be pressed to do this in my old kitchen. I have all the recipes ready to go, a organization chart made, sketches, I went over all this in my head about 10x. I am getting all flustered about this.

I was thinking of for desserts, hot chocolate mousse with orange fleur du sel and bitter chocolate sorbet- garnish cocoa shortbread sandwich cookiess and a tuile spoon to hold the sorbet.

Apple Tatin Moderne- Melon balled apples (best way I can describe it) cooked with with 5 spice caramel, vanilla shortbread base, sesame florentine, vanilla bean ice cream. I am going for a fruit tart look with the florentine wafer basket on the top to hold the IC.

A spin on tira misu with espresso soaked lady finger base 3"x3", mascarpone sabayon around it, espresso ice cream on top of the lady fingers, chocolate custard and a drizzle of bitter chocolate sauce. garnished with shoestring chocolate lace tuile and amaretto gelee'.

Chocolate strata- gianduja marquise layered with chocolate wafers on a sheba cake with liquid chocolate filling served with carmel shards, a little gold leaf and chocolate cigarette garnishes.

I only need 3 desserts so which would be the best?

I figured I would post this in the chefs forum for input. Thanks.
Rat.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Congratulations, and hopefully everything goes well. I think 8-10 hours is a good time frame for your work, though admittedly my wedding cake experience is limited. I am personally inclined towards desserts 1, 2, and 4... though I think perhaps you may want to limit yourself to one chocolate heavy dessert.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Can you bring in squirt btls filled or made garnish....a couple of the ACF contestants (ones that have won internationally) brought btls of goo with them.....

If there is any way to do some of the prep prior you'd be ahead of the game.....if they've not given specific don't dos then it may be a do and ask forgiveness if it's a problem.....and you've wowed them.


----------



## chef_wade (Nov 23, 2009)

Sounds like a good time frame, but I have to agree your going to be pressed but I think that is what they are looking at also. They want to see how you do under that pressure. 

Menu looks good, and I wish you well. Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## pembroke (Sep 26, 2009)

Reading your post reminds me of why I always strived to be an Exec Chef. I consider myself good at pastry and each of the sections in my kitchen; however, I admire the desire to focus on pastry as a specific art; good luck!


----------



## chef_wade (Nov 23, 2009)

AMEN!! I never had the eye for it for some reason


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, I just got home, it is a huge operation, the pastry inventory alone is 5 excel pages long, about 12000 dollars worth of stuff. Yikes there will be a huge learning curve ahead of me if I get the job.
It took about 11 hours start to finish, I wound up doing all 4 desserts as well as a batch of brownies for the kitchen staff meal. So far so good, everyone there is very nice. I have a sit down tomorrow with the exec. chef and owner.

I was not allowed to bring in anything, in all I made 4 plated desserts, total of 28 components and a 3 tier wedding cake.


----------



## chef_wade (Nov 23, 2009)

Your better than me!! I wish you well, and let us know the outcome!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I was not allowed to bring in anything, in all I made 4 plated desserts, total of 28 components and a 3 tier wedding cake.

WOW you rock rat!


----------



## chefrobin (Mar 24, 2009)

I understand how you feel about "relenquishing" your job to a younger and less expensive employee. Just think about the loss in experience they have to deal with, since you are gone. I did a tasting like yours and I was exhausted when I got done. Wish you all the best, and look forward to hearing about your meeting with chef.
:thumb:


----------



## chefpierogi (Jul 14, 2016)

How did your interview go these 7 years ago? Hind site?


----------

